# 1971 Group 4 De Tomaso Pantera detail and stripe application



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Well thats me completed the set on every model of Pantera made so quite chuffed with that, the fact they are my all time favorite car is just an added bonus 

As I had been asked by the owner to apply some racing (go) faster stripes to the car, I asked one of my vinyl pals and fellow Swissvax detailer Paul from Shine On along to assist, think Paul enjoyed himself (loud V8's always help!)

So the car on arrival.



















Nice and clean, just needed a quick wash to remove the dust from where it had been sat in the garage, and it really is a nice garage with it stablemates being another Pantera, V12 E-Type and a X-Pack V8 Vantage!

The aim of this detail was to get rid of the buffer trails, sort out some OP from a bad paint repair and knock back the swirls (see below)





































So after choosing a suitable combo for the correction work, we both set about machine polishing

Front wing before










After










Last bit was sort out the bad op on the rear wing area










For some reason I forgot an after shot, and TBH didn't get half as many pics as I would have liked manily down to chatting with the owner about his various cars and general petrolhead stuff!

Once the machine work was completed it was onto the stripes
Paul doing some squegee work



















Getting there......










Once the strip install was completed, the car was waxed with Swissvax Best of Show, leaving the finished result



























































































Not the most indepth of writes up, but enjoyable (we for me anyway ) none the less

Big thanks to Paul for the company and assistance today:thumb:

Think Paul got some shots as well that I'm sure he add when he gets 5 minutes

Cheers for looking
Bryan


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work, great car and great garage! The stripes work well too :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gorgeous motor, lovely work guys and looks a nice part of the world.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Got to be up there as one of my most fav cars of all time :thumb:

Just sooooo aggressive looking.

John


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice Bry:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

What a super car, really nice work guys, as always a great finish. Imho shame about the stripes, but each to there own, im sure looks amazing in the flesh.:thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome car, great work, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Deanvtec said:


> What a super car, really nice work guys, as always a great finish. Imho shame about the stripes, but each to there own, im sure looks amazing in the flesh.:thumb:


Cheers Dean,

The stripes are def. a marmite thing, we had many a discussion about whether we liked them or not, full on mental stlye wraps were discussed as well so who knows what it might end up looking like!


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

What a gorgeous motor:argie:
A real piece of automotive history.

My opinion is that the stripes don't 'add' anything to the look, but my opinion doesn't really matter seeing as it's not my car
What do you think though? Raises an interesting question about whether the customer is always right. Would you do something to a car you didn't really agree with if the customer asked? Would you try and talk them out of it, or is that not your place?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cracking work on the car and stripes really like that addition to that car

What a beast too


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

those stripes look they where OEM! brilliant work fellas.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Cheers Dean,
> 
> The stripes are def. a marmite thing, we had many a discussion about whether we liked them or not, full on mental stlye wraps were discussed as well so who knows what it might end up looking like!


I can't help keep clicking on this thread to look at it, funny enough they have started growing on me already just like marmite did all those years ago,
I now need a Pantera in my garage.:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

swiftshine said:


> What do you think though? Raises an interesting question about whether the customer is always right. Would you do something to a car you didn't really agree with if the customer asked? Would you try and talk them out of it, or is that not your place?


What I think is neither here nor there TBH, that would be a bit like me not detailing a car because I didn't like the colour!

There was a certain look the owner was looking for with the car, as most of the GP4 racers had twin stripes in one form or another, so they are in fact inkeeping with the model.

And at the end of the day they aren't a permanent fixture and can be removed in a few hours with no drama, in fact with the conversation I have just had with him on the phone this maybe be happening sooner rather than later :lol:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Cheers for asking me along Bry, I really enjoyed it. As you say, anything that makes a noise like that car is worth getting up early for. But I am quite sunburnt now....



swiftshine said:


> My opinion is that the stripes don't 'add' anything to the look, but my opinion doesn't really matter seeing as it's not my car
> What do you think though? Raises an interesting question about whether the customer is always right. Would you do something to a car you didn't really agree with if the customer asked? Would you try and talk them out of it, or is that not your place?


Personally, I liked the car better without the stripes, although I was very pleased with the quality of our application, and they ended up looking better than I expected.

If a customer asks my opinion, I'll answer honestly - if I don't like something I'll say so (respectfully). But if the customer doesn't ask, it's certainly not my business to be telling them what they should or shouldn't do with their car, so I'm happy to do eexactly as requested (unless there is a technical reason why something can't be done, or really would look better done differently).

In this case, the owner of the car was delighted, and that is the one and only priority :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work guys.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Superb stuff Bry, presumably these are the felt squeeges that the dog _didn't_ eat being used by our reggie!!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

One re-appeared from the Godstone Triangle.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Superb stuff Bry, presumably these are the felt squeeges that the dog _didn't_ eat being used by our reggie!!


Only one of them, still 2 MIA! or should the be MID? and I actually found a very good substitute by accident today, megs sanding block!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Great job,on my favorite car as a kid.Would love to own one but they are serious money now.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great detail and the viny; thing really adds something to a detail Bry:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

That is what the chap was saying. For a while they were sensible money, but then people started to realise that and then the prices started shootin up again, especially for the really good/rare ones like this example (that ticks both boxes).


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Only one of them, still 2 MIA! or should the be MID? and I actually found a very good substitute by accident today, megs sanding block!


Missing in dog???:wave:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

wow, thats bloody gorgeous!

not feeling the stripes though! Sorry!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Shine On said:


> That is what the chap was saying. For a while they were sensible money, but then people started to realise that and then the prices started shootin up again, especially for the really good/rare ones like this example (that ticks both boxes).


The blue one is nicer though  (IMO)

When you compare them to an equivilent Lambo/Ferrari of the same area these really are a no brainer, both in running and purchase, for example, blow the engine up £1100 gets you a new one, a minor service on a fezza would cost more than that!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Missing in dog???:wave:


Thats the one, although by now MIS* is probably more apt!

missing in stool!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

just love the car,:thumb: hate the boy racer strips!! good job of sticking them on and the correction though!!:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Last comment from me on the stripes I think chaps, because it'll always be a marmite thing. It's the customers choice, it is appropriate in relation to the racing heritage of the vehicle (i.e. nothing to do with hot hatches etc striped all over the place), and it's the customer's choice (very important, so thought it worth mentioning again )


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning motor one of my all time fav's great work guys:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Last comment from me on the stripes I think chaps, because it'll always be a marmite thing. It's the customers choice, it is appropriate in relation to the racing heritage of the vehicle (i.e. nothing to do with hot hatches etc striped all over the place), and it's the customer's choice (very important, so thought it worth mentioning again )


That would be the chap who owns the vehicle, understands the racing heritage, wanted the stripes in the first place and chose to have it done and also paid for the job (and has more important things to do than worry about anyone else liking them or not!):thumb::thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the integration between your wrap service & detail Bryan, great car, great team work 

Baz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Excellent job and nice to see successful teamwork guys


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I really expected to cringe when I read stripes on that car, also having a big desire for one of those after having a friend with a really tatty one in the 80's-90's, but I really think they do suit the car the way you have done them. The colour and style really work IMHO.

Looks a great detail as well - cracker :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow! How cool is that car! Thanks for posting. The stripes look fantastic and are completely befitting of a 70's supercar. Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great choice of colour on the stripes and the car looks superb following the Detail. 

The owner certainly has good taste.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

What an amazing car, and great finish, i like the racing stripes really give that little somthing extra :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely job on the detail and I think the strips suit it :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

lovely work there guys - thanks for sharing!

Unfortunately haven't seen one of those in the flesh yet. Been a fan since my brother had one in a Top Trumps set! lol, that wasn't yesterday....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I want one of those!

Some good work on a fantastic car!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome motor, very rare indeed. 

Great detail.


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Great work mate.
Love these cars :thumb:


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

wow that is one seriously beautiful car


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Stunning, good to see such a rare beast, was a bit apprehensive at the stripes but works well.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I think this would rate in my top 5 of motors, the e type would also make it into the top 10 but top 3 if it had been a series 1 3.8, hate the owner...lol

Well done to you, a lovelly job


----------

